# Fischerprüfung Saarland,in Rheinland Pfalz gültig



## stefan330i (9. März 2008)

hallo
ich bin neu hier,
da ich schon als kleiner juge sehr viel mit meinem vater angeln war,mochte ich jetzt nach mehr als 10 jahren wieder voll einsteigen.ich wohne in der schönen pfalz,ganz nahe am rhein und altrhein.da bei uns die prüfungen nur 2x im jahr sind und ein sehr langer vorbereitungskurs (3 monate) nötig ist,will ich die prüfung im saarland ablegen.wird die ohne weiters bei uns in der pfalz anerkannt?hat jemand von euch die prüfung im saarland schon abgelegt?wenn ja wie schwer war sie dort?wieviele fragen.gibt es auch eine praktische prüfung?


----------

